# tiger monitor?



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there is this neat monitor at my lps for $200. i want to get it only because its cute, and has a black pattern with orangish scribble, like the notebooks. the sign that contains info says it only gets to be about 24" max in length. it didnt list the common name though and i found no good results on tiger monitor through google. i have a empty 75g and i would be glad to build a bigger cage when it gets warmer for him/her. the head id say was about 2", the body maybe 6" and looked healthy from what i could see as he was eating some crickets behind a log in back of the tank.

what is required mainly is what im asking, with monitors, you have to powder there food with vitamin d and calcium, you have to have a uvb light dont you, and a heat bulb, anything else

thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, you will need to have heat, under the tank heating pad, as well as a light on during the day for basking, uvb would be best, but not always needed as there can be oral suplements. A substrate that is ok for monitors. Dusting crick's and or gut busting them is always a good idea. Mice are a good food as they contain lotsa nutrients and bone calcium. If your down on feeding mice, there is a "Monitor Diet" canned food out there. 
I would first find out what the hell it is, i've never heard of a Tiger Monitor and I would be nervous to pay $200 for it. I would do some research. Also the care of each monitor will be similar, but of course there will be differences.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

do you mean Timor monitors by any chance?
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=290715


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Tegu?
http://www.richard-seaman.com/Reptiles/Tri...zardRunning.jpg


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> do you mean Timor monitors by any chance?
> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=290715
> [snapback]904879[/snapback]​


i think thats it, i must have read the sign wrong maybe or maybe they put the name done wrong or changed it to sound better

anyone ever kept or know anything about timor monitors, just in case this is the one?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Previous post about timors


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so could one baby could possibly live in a 75g for a while?

im really drawn to these because they are a lizard and i havnt kept many before and plus this one looked exceptionally pretty and nice.

its ether this or a rainbow boa, but im kinda leaning towards the lizard, going to the pet store though tomorow to get a picture and also to hold and check him out for health and all.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd look around if it is a Timor cause average price is around $90 each. Just seems kinda high.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so could one baby could possibly live in a 75g for a while?
> 
> im really drawn to these because they are a lizard and i havnt kept many before and plus this one looked exceptionally pretty and nice.
> 
> ...


ya you should be fine, check these out
http://www.reptilerooms.com/forumtopic-4811.html
http://www.rainbowboa.co.uk/timorcare.php


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

johndeere said:


> I'd look around if it is a Timor cause average price is around $90 each. Just seems kinda high.
> [snapback]906110[/snapback]​


found a guy on kingsnake who guranteed live arrival and it was a 14" baby timor for $90

this store is normally expensive, i just go to envy there average high priced snakes and reptiles, they charge about $150 now for a cb baby ball python. i was just there and found this baby and fell in love.

as soon as it warms up somewhat and i get everything and permission (hardest part) i think im going to have a new baby


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^^^cool, keep us updated


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

iunno butn thats one sweet lizard


----------

